

How to Turn Disaster Into Gold - azsromej
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20110201/how-to-turn-disaster-into-gold.html

======
statictype
I'm not sure where I heard this: "Everytime you get a customer who complains,
you have an opportunity to turn him into your biggest supporter."

I guess 37 Signals did just that.

~~~
pchristensen
Sounds like something Zappos would say.

